# Diagnosis of Hashimotos - Meds Not Helpin



## linedancer1953 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hello. I'm new to this forum and hoping to get some answers as I'm finding this all quite overwhelming. My thyroid levels were pretty normal last year. I ended up coming down with a virus, getting quite ill and being diagnosed with Lyme Disease. My symptoms weren't getting better and I re-tested for Lyme through a lab in Germany, only to find that I did not have Lyme. I asked to have my thyroid tested and tests came back with the following results.

TSH - 12.54

Free T3 - 6.0

Free T4 - 15.1

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody - 249.0

Thyroglobulin Antibodies - 658.5

I had been on a minimal dose of Synthroid of 0.025 mg but the Dr felt since my thyroid (at that time) was ok, I probably didn't need to be on it anymore. That was about 18 months ago. When I retested, my TSH was 15 and I was put back on Synthroid at 0.050 mg. After six weeks, I had my TSH retested and it was up to 29.58 so my dose was adjusted to 0.075 and I was also prescribed 30 gm of desiccated thyroid to take every other day. Yesterday's test showed the TSH at the above level of 12.54 and the antibodies at these high numbers. My question is why after being on the higher dose of synthroid and desiccated thyroid, are these numbers not coming down? Do I need to be on a higher dose or does it take some time to get into the system and work? Also, can any of you tell me your experience of using low dose naltrexone? I've heard good and bad but I feel so lousy that I want to try anything and everything that will work. I've gone gluten/wheat free, dairy free but none of that is seeming to make a difference. I'm open to all input  Thanks so much.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Before you do anything, you urgently need a thyroid ultrasound. You have classic symptoms/labs of thyroid can we and you need that ruled out asap.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

Welcome to the board!

Have you ever had an ultrasound on your thyroid? The high Thyroglobulin and high TPO would indicate need for an ultrasound.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Can you also post the ranges for each of your lab results? I think those high antibody levels are totally skewing your levels, but definitely agree an ultrasound is needed.


----------



## linedancer1953 (Jun 29, 2016)

TSH - 12.54 (levels should be between 3.5-6.5)

Free T4 - 15.1 (levels should be between 10.0-25.0)

Free T3 - 6.0 (levels should be between 3.5-6.5)

Thyroid Peroxidase Antibody - 249.0 (should be between 0.0-34.0)

Thyroglobulin Antibodies - 658.5 (should be between 0.0-115.0)

I did go back to the Dr and ask for a thyroid scan. I've had a sore throat and sore neck for almost two years. Also I am on 0.075 mg of synthroid and also was prescribed 30 mg of desiccated to take every other day. My pharmacist said they aren't normally taken together but don't a lot of people take T3 as well?


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

People usually take Cytomel, or straight t3, with Synthroid. Your pharmacist is right -- they usually aren't taken together and its not recommended.

How soon before those labs did you take your meds?

You need an ultrasound STAT.


----------



## linedancer1953 (Jun 29, 2016)

Hi - thanks everyone for responses. I've gone to my Dr. and asked for an ultrasound which will be done on Thursday. You mention that people take t3 with synthroid, but then said the pharmacist is right and they are not usually taken together. I'm a little confused there.

I'm on 0.75 synthroid and Dr. felt I would benefit from T3 so ordered desiccated to be given every other day along with synthroid. I am assuming that there is also T4 in the desiccated thyroid as well so that it's bumping up my regular thyroid med to around 0.88. I'm on the equivalent of 1/2 grain (30 mg) which would have 19 mcg T4 and 4.5 T3.

I'm assuming that desiccated thyroid has both T3 and T4 in it? I am concerned that maybe I should have my sythroid bumped up but what product supplies just T3 if I wanted that added on? I really appreciate the input and help I'm getting on here as I find it overwhelming and frustrating to know what I should be on. I've been ill for over 3 years with this and no one was looking at thyroid issues. Does anyone use LDN as well?


----------



## creepingdeath (Apr 6, 2014)

Synthetic "Levothyroxine" is a man made close copy of T4 and is made to be bioequivalent to human hormone. There is synthetic T3 which is bioequivalent also.
Desiccated Porcine hormone has both T3 & T4 and other things our thyroid makes naturally and is bioidentical to human hormone.

Bioequivalent - the chemical formula or structure of the thyroid hormone molecule is not exactly the same as human.

Bioidentical - the chemical formula or structure of the thyroid hormone molecule is exactly the same as human.

I have read about them both being used together on this forum but not that often.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

I'm kind of surprised your doctor wants to increase your Free T3 when it's already at the top of the range. Cytomel is the drug that is T3 only and I think your doctor got confused on. I think you've definitely got weird labs due to all of your antibodies and I'm glad you're getting that ultrasound.


----------



## BigOrange (Jun 27, 2017)

Hi, From everything i have read taking meds like synthroid won't help hashimoto's. I take 100mg of l-thyroxin and it doesn't help me at all. I have been told though that I need to take it since my Thyroid doesn't work but that I have to control the Hashimoto symptoms with diet. I have found that I can't eat anything with soy, corn starch, potato starch and other things. If I eat Gluten Free and don't eat any processed foods since they all seem to have some of the things that bother me, I feel pretty good. I always have some numbness and discomfort in my toes but if I am careful of what I eat all the other body aches and pains go away. If I eat the wrong things I hurt so bad all over I can hardly get out of a chair. or walk. I have had to spend years experimenting with food trying to find out what foods cause reactions in me and that is an ongoing battle. I feel like I need to find three things that don't bother me and have one each for breakfast, lunch and dinner every day. If I try something new I often get a reaction.

I have been searching for a long time for a medical Doctor that knows about Hashimoto's and can help me. So far I have just found Chiropractors that are Endocrinologists and insurance doesn't pay anything for them. I have paid all I can afford to them so have to find a Medical Doctor. The one I just found is an Internal Medicine Doctor that is an Endocrinologist and i have seen her once. She took a bunch of blood tests and i see her again on the 14th. When I talked to my regular Doctor about Hashimoto's she acted like I was speaking a foreign language. The only thing most Medical Doctors do is put you on Synthroid and forget about you.

I wish you luck in finding something that makes you feel better. I have the most luck with eliminating any foods that cause a flare up..


----------

